# Best hypoallergenic dogs for a first time dog owner



## sunaynap (Apr 23, 2011)

I am really up for a standard poodle, but my family doesn't like them, yet they don't know much about them. Another idea was a samoyed. I read that they are hypoallergenic somewhere. Even if they are not that much, I've heard that people with allergies don't suffer from their shedding. Here's my top list of dogs (top being favorite):

Standard poodle
Irish Water Spaniel
Samoyed
Shih-tzu
Maltese

I read that all of these make good first-time dogs. Which of these is easiest to train and is friendliest?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes, it's not the hair people are allergic to, it's the protein in the dog's dander and saliva. That said, which protein the person is allergic to, and which dog doesn't have that protein on them, is a crap shoot. 

No dog breed is easier to train over another, but...dogs, like people, are more motivated by some things more than others. If you know the motivator, training is easy regardless of breed.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thats quite a range of breeds and sizes. What other than hypoallergenic do you want in a dog?


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

Another thing to keep in mind if you have a lot of allergies is that you can also be allergic to stuff the dog brings in. I am not allergic to my dog but in the spring and summer she collects a lot of pollen and such in her hair. A bath cures the allergy but you don't want to be bathing your dog everyday.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Look up Bichon Frise...it has lots of pertinent qualities.


----------



## WolfyNeiviv (Apr 24, 2011)

I am completely biased ... from my first Shih Tzu to my current Maltese/Tzu I fell in love. 
They are extremely smart but Tzus can be overly stubborn.

If you want a smaller dog - a lap dog, inside house dog type, I totally recommend a Shih Tzu or Maltese or a cross. 

lisaj1354 brings up a great point - aside from being hypoallergenic, what else are you looking for in a dog?


----------

